
Can We Trust Julian Assange and WikiLeaks? - aburan28
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/08/opinion/can-we-trust-julian-assange-and-wikileaks.html
======
andrewclunn
What an grossly insinuating, yet unsupported hit piece. I know I'll get the
down votes, but really, if you want to carry water for the Democratic party
and Hillary Clinton, you'll have to try better than that. It's called shooting
the messenger, and the message here is that corruption gets found out. Hate
Donald Trump? Fine, but that doesn't make anyone who dares share inconvenient
truths for his opponents wrong because of some contrived argument from final
consequences.

~~~
pbarnes_1
I think you'll find Wikileaks and Assange have lost a lot of support with _the
way_ they handled this leak. Not why/who.

Assange overplayed his hand here because he didn't even understand the emails
he was leaking.

Assange was linking to an email that said 'pull a clip' and he thought the DNC
was somehow getting the media to remove a program. If he knew context (or just
read the body of the email), he would have seen that this means to download a
clip. This clearly shows he hadn't even read the emails, let alone understood
them. He was trying to hurt HRC. How'd that work out?

Let's not even get into the pointless leaking of voicemail of kids leaving
messages for their parents.

